# Oophaga enclosures



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

The question of how to set up Oophaga tanks pops up on here from time to time, so I had some time tonight with the frogs and snapped some photos of two of my most successful enclosures. Some pictures are decent and some aren't, but hopefully someone can get some inspiration from the pictures. Maybe this will spark some husbandry discussion as well 

24x18x24

































30x20x24


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

GORGEOUS, obviously well established vivs, Spaff. I'll take some current pics, and see what I can dig up from my photo archives. Maybe we can also list the housed species with the pictures, and a brief history of the viv/inhabitants/breeding activity?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I appreciate the kind words Dane! 

The smaller of the two tanks currently houses two sylvatica sub-adults that I'm trying to sex out. This tank was built around August of 2013 and its hardscape has remained the same, though it has gone through a succession of plants. 

The bigger tank has housed my redhead histrionica pair since August of 2014. They are currently on their 4 cycle of offspring in this tank. The enclosure is much older, though. I received this pre-built from a local friend who had the parents of my RH female inside. They got a tank upgrade, and the kid got to move home  The original hardscape has literally rotted away, so I rebuilt this one in Dec. 2015. 

I think I have photos of the two tanks' progressions over the years. I'll see if I can find that and post as well.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Progression 24x18x24

Dec. '13









May '14









July '14









Sept. '14









June '15


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

30x20x24

Sept. '14









March '15
























This was the left side of the tank. That wood has since fully decomposed. 








Right side. The upper branch has also rotted away. Lower branch same as what's in the tank currently. 

As you can see, the tanks do not always look exceptional, but the key is to be patient with your plant growth and tweak as you go along.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

No bromeliads in the Red head viv?!?!?!? Somebody call the frog police! What are you thinking? Obligates need bromeliads at all times!

Now that I got that out of the way, your vivariums look amazing and your inhabitants probably look even more amazing.

As the months go by we all notice the succession of plants, and how the wood rots away (probably take years), and sometimes poorly constructed backgrounds fall off. But I like how you showed us the evolution of your vivariums through the months. You're absolutely right by saying your vivarium is not going to look grade A+ 100% of the time. I think some of us need to understand that because in reality I do not think the frogs care so much. They want there hideouts, water deposit sites, food, plants to chill on, some nice rainstorms to reenact the notebook, and a hot date to take back to their frog cave. - kinda went off topic there my bad.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Those are very nice. I haven't done anything that elaborate yet. But the pictures always make me want to try it.


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

I noticed that you've got a 4 head mister. So, I was wondering what your misting regimen is... 4 heads deliver a lot of water... I have problems with too much water with a 2 head mister...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You'd be surprised at how little you really need for a successful breeder viv. I've noticed the biggest thing for my stuff was size. My frogs didn't really do much until they were put in a big terrarium. You'd laugh if you saw my redhead viv. Its not much but it works.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Frogtofall said:


> You'd be surprised at how little you really need for a successful breeder viv. I've noticed the biggest thing for my stuff was size. My frogs didn't really do much until they were put in a big terrarium. You'd laugh if you saw my redhead viv. Its not much but it works.


Would you please define big here?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

What kind of moss was used in these vivs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

austin said:


> Would you please define big here?


These 24x18x24 are the minimum that I would keep a pair in. 



Damon Ryan said:


> What kind of moss was used in these vivs?


Good question. This is a moss that a friend has been culturing for ages. We call it Fontinalis, but I don't know more beyond that. It's easily the best viv moss I've ever worked with.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

austin said:


> Would you please define big here?


All my large O are in 60gal minimum vivs. I don't have as many as I used to but I definitely would not keep them in small vivs if you want success.

Here's my hilariously bare 70 gal redhead viv... Don't laugh...


----------

